# Puppy nose color change



## garugu (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi!
My cockapoo puppy is about 4.5 weeks old right now and my family absolutely is in love with him We noticed that he has some black dots on his nose. I was wondering if this is normal or not. Will his nose change to black or brown? Or will his nose stay that way? 

Regardless, we are so excited to pick him up in just a few weeks!!

His nose was really pink when he was about 2 weeks old. In the picture below. 










This is him now around 4.5 weeks. The breeder says that his eyes right now are very green. 









4 weeks here


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh he is cute, all I can say is my dogs nose has changed colour, he is nearly 4 started off quite light then black but now has a light brown nose , enjoy your fur baby


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

